# touch screen



## GamblingCamel

Introductory sentence of Pt.Wiki's _Ecrã táctil_ article.

Ecrã táctil (português europeu) ou touch screen (português brasileiro) (no Brasil, também chamado de tela sensível ao toque) é um tipo de tela sensível à pressão, dispensando assim a necessidade de outro periférico de entrada de dados, como o teclado. 

In respect to Brazil, when is _ecrã táctil _used? when, _touch screen_? when, _tela sensível ao toque_?
Is the EN term, "touch screen", used at all in Portugal?


----------



## englishmania

GamblingCamel said:


> Is the EN term, "touch screen", used at all in Portugal?


Yes, it is.


----------



## anaczz

No Brasil não se usa o termo _ecrã, e sim em Portugal._
O mais comum é usar-se _touch screen_ e, em alguns locais, encontra-se "tela sensível ao toque", em caixas automáticas de banco (ATMs), por exemplo.


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> O mais comum é usar-se _touch screen_ e, em alguns locais, encontra-se "tela sensível ao toque", em caixas automáticas de banco (ATMs), por exemplo.


You said ATM for me, right? In PT, if you do use a _cigla_, I presume it's CAB.


----------



## englishmania

No, we just say _caixa de multibanco_. 
You can even say "Tenho de ir _ao multibanco_ levantar dinheiro" or "Tem _multibanco_?"(in a shop).
(*s*igla)


----------



## marta12

Em Portugal usamos dizer caixas multibanco ou ATMs. A segunda é mais rara, mas também se usa.

Em relação ao touch screen, como disse a Englishmania é a forma como quase todos dizemos. Nunca ouvi ninguém dizer ecrã táctil, o que não quer dizer que alguns, poucos, não usem essa expressão.
Aliás, em quase todas as expressões informáticas, usa-se mais o EN do que o português.
Como em tudo, há excepções.
Há movimentos mais nacionalistas, mais conservadores, que pretendem que se passe a usar as expressões portuguesas.

Dizemos site e não sítio; post e não postal; os media e não os média e por aí fora.


Ainda não tinha visto o seu, Englishmania.


----------



## GamblingCamel

englishmania said:


> No, we just say _caixa de multibanco_.
> You can even say "Tenho de ir _ao multibanco_ levantar dinheiro" or "Tem _multibanco_?"(in a shop).
> (*s*igla)


I love the way that you and Ana use such soft, delicate touches to correct my mistakes.  *BIG RED X's* scare me !! TY.

Earlier today, multibanco came up in a thread for "depositar/levantar-sacar." I'm guessing that multi refers to the fact that you can withdraw, deposit, transfer, etc. in one place. It's interesting that the AmEN expression refers to the human bank teller, BrPt's refers to the mechanism itself, and EurPt's refers also to the financial functions.


----------



## englishmania

Usamos "touch screen" talvez por ser ainda uma expressão recente e a mais usada coloquialmente ou mesmos em _sites_ de lojas que vendem telemóveis (há a palavra sítios para designar _sites_ e, mesmo assim, ainda se ouve _sites_),  ainda que acredite que o termo "oficial" seja "ecrã táctil". A verdade é  que em Portugal empregamos com frequência termos ingleses, ao passo que  no Brasil noto que adaptam mais as palavras à sua língua.

edit: ups, a Marta mudou o _post_, ahah, acabámos por dizer o mesmo sem querer. Só não percebi a coisa do "postal".




GamblingCamel said:


> I'm  guessing that multi refers to the fact that you can withdraw, deposit,  transfer, etc. in one place.



 Multibanco = multi + bank = all debit cards can be used there regardless of what your bank is.




marta12 said:


> Em Portugal usamos dizer caixas multibanco ou ATMs. A segunda é mais rara, mas também se usa.



Por acaso não tenho nada essa ideia. Se não fosse pelo conhecimento que  tenho de inglês, nunca a teria ouvido a ser dita por um português.


----------



## anaczz

GamblingCamel said:


> You said ATM for me, right? In PT, if you do use a _sigla_, I presume it's CAB.


 
I said it for you, but sometimes we use it, as well.
In Brazil (unfortunately) we don't have such a system (?) like the portuguese Multibanco; here each bank or bank group has its own system. 
We call this kind of equipament ATM, terminal automático, caixa automático, caixa eletrônico, banco automático and more.


----------



## Carfer

GamblingCamel said:


> I'm guessing that multi refers to the fact that you can withdraw, deposit, transfer, etc. in one place.


 
I'm not sure about that. Maybe the name as been coined just as so many other commercial brands are: it sounded good to the marketing people. Anyway, 'Multibanco' is truly 'multi' as it does much more than that: you can pay in a 'Multibanco' ATM your state and local taxes, buy a train or a movie or show ticket, load your cell-phone pre-paid card, check your account balance and transactions, pay bills from a multitude of service providers and vendors, transfer money, and so on (I think it has about 60 different functions nowadays). It's kind of a swiss-knife for our financial transactions and a omnipresent one it is as, for example, I've at least a dozen such terminals inside a 100 metres radius from my home.


----------



## Audie

marta12 said:


> Em Portugal usamos dizer caixas multibanco ou ATMs. A segunda é mais rara, mas também se usa.





englishmania said:


> Por acaso não tenho nada essa ideia. Se não fosse pelo conhecimento que   tenho de inglês, nunca a teria ouvido a ser dita por um português.


Curioso é que há algum tempo vi um jornal português na internet utilizar '_ATM_'. Pensei em perguntar aqui se vocês portugueses realmente usavam a sigla no dia-a-dia. Pelo visto, não usam...


englishmania said:


> A verdade é  que em Portugal empregamos com frequência termos ingleses,  ao passo que  no Brasil noto que adaptam mais as palavras à sua língua.


Baseando-me no '_mouse'/'rato_', eu pensava que era o contrário. EM, você vai me fazer reavaliar as coisas...


----------



## englishmania

Bem, procurei nos jornais _online_ e realmente apareceu "ATM" nos títulos, mas continuo a achar que nunca ouvi ninguém _dizer _mesmo.


----------



## marta12

Exactamente englishmania, é raro, como eu disse.

Na bogosfera há  vários bloggers, os mais nacionalistas, que se referem aos posts usando a palavra postal, com argumento que um post é um postal.


----------



## TUCUNARÉ

Hello everybody

I just wish to comment that "ecrã" is a very  hardly found word in street conversation in Brasil, and almost 97% of  Brazilians haven't got the slightest idea of what does it mean.
Unfortunatelly,  we have a very colonized actitude towards reproducing English words  without translation or, at least, "aportuguesamento". 
"Touch  screen", though Brazilians pronounce it the way they can, is a quite  common expresion back here, just like, "delivery, coffee break, happy  hour, mouse, fashion, teen, pink", just to mention the most stupid. I  call them stupid because we have survived for 500 years withou it, and  now, only for the delight of those who consider "chic" using a foreign  word, we have to see the widespread of those "frescuras". I'm not a  portugues language purist, as you may guess, I'm just someone who  doesn't wish seeing my mother language loosing identity for the sake of  frivolities. I am awere languages develop and never stop changing,  that's natural, but we don't need to speed up its pace.


----------



## MugenKaosu

I agree with Tucunaré: in fact, I didn't know that word (_ecrã_) myself. The English term is much more common... Much more.

Also, I don't really mind borrowing words from other languages, especially English. However, I'm just a 17-year-old teenager who has little knowledge to judge whether one should use such words.

*Tela sensível ao toque* seems idiomatic to me, but is chiefly used in *written *text. It would sound kind of weird if a person asked me: "O seu celular tem tela sensível ao toque?". It's just too much wordy. (However, "O seu celular é _touch screen_?")

*Touch screen* could be used both in *written *text and *speech*. I think it fits any context.


----------



## Alentugano

MugenKaosu said:


> I agree with Tucunaré: in fact, I didn't know that word (_ecrã_) myself. The English term is much more common... Much more.
> 
> Also, I don't really mind borrowing words from other languages, especially English. However, I'm just a 17-year-old teenager who has little knowledge to judge whether one should use such words.
> 
> *Tela sensível ao toque* seems idiomatic to me, but is chiefly used in *written *text. It would sound kind of weird if a person asked me: "O seu celular tem tela sensível ao toque?". It's just too much wordy. (However, "O seu celular é _touch screen_?")
> 
> *Touch screen* could be used both in *written *text and *speech*. I think it fits any context.


 E por que não "tela tátil"? É uma expressão pequena e fácil de falar.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Alentugano said:


> E por que não "tela tátil"? É uma expressão pequena e fácil de falar.


Hi Gabriel. Nice to see you here today.
What's the etymological root for TELA? Is it from Latin? Just curious.

SCREEN:
Middle English screne, from Old North French escren, from Middle Dutch scherm

I'm wondering if ECRÃ is derived from the French "escren".


----------



## englishmania

> *ecrã*
> (francês _écran_)


----------



## qwerta

Por acaso tenho a ideia que nos meios de comunicação portugueses (jornais, televisão...) até é bastante comum dizer-se "ecrã táctil". Ex: O novo modelo tem um ecrã táctil duas vezes mais sensível ao toque". Mas claro que no dia-a-dia ninguém diz que tem um telemóvel com "ecrã táctil", mas sim com "touch screen".

Pessoas a dizerem ATM também nunca ouvi. Mas tenho ideia de ter visto escrito em jornais, que suponho terem sido por razões gráficas (a nível do 'tamanho' do título)

Um artigo muito interessante sobre os anglicismos: http://www.publico.pt/Cultura/ja-se-focalizou-no-portugues-que-anda-a-falar_1477200?p=1


----------



## MugenKaosu

Alentugano said:


> E por que não "tela tátil"? É uma expressão pequena e fácil de falar.


Eu nunca usei a palavra "tátil" na minha vida. Não consigo imaginar alguém *falando* essa palavra, só escrevendo. Vai ver é mais comum aí em Portugal, sei lá...

Outra coisa: pensando bem, talvez seja possível dizer "tela sensível", ficando o "ao toque" subentendido. (Mesmo assim prefiro _touch screen_.)


----------



## MugenKaosu

GamblingCamel said:


> Hi Gabriel. Nice to see you here today.
> What's the etymological root for TELA? Is it from Latin? Just curious.
> 
> SCREEN:
> Middle English screne, from Old North French escren, from Middle Dutch scherm
> 
> I'm wondering if ECRÃ is derived from the French "escren".


*Tela*
"*Etimologia*
lat. tela,ae 'fio, tecido, tela, teia, teia de aranha', contr. de texèla, der. de texère 'tecer, fazer tecido, entrelaçar'; cp. divg. vulg. teia; ver text-; f.hist. sXV telas, sXV teas, 1572 tellas"
(Dicionário Houaiss)

Abreviações (reproduzo aqui exatamente como está no dicionário; não estou selecionando o significado adequado ao contexto acima):
lat. =	latim, latina/o, latinismo
contr., _contr._ = contração, contracto
der. = derivação, derivado(s)
cp. =	comparativa/o; compare (com)
divg. = divergente(s)
vulg. = vulgar
f.hist. = forma histórica


----------



## Alentugano

Penso que _ecrã tátil_ tende a estabelecer-se sem problemas em Portugal. Mesmo porque é mais fácil de dizer do que _touch screen_ e entende-se perfeitamente o seu significado.


----------

